# WTF camera error



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

I can hear the camera engaging but that's it. Thought it might be the trunk wire but my car is not that old, and my rear lights seem to still be working. Wonder if it just might be the head unit.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

If you are referring to a trunk harness problem its not about how old the car is but how often you open your trunk. Of course usually age of the car is proportional to #times the trunk was opened. 

Quick thing to try is the reset the unit. hold <> and * buttons simultaneously until screen goes black then release.


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

It would help if you could post up an auto-scan. Do you have VAGCOM / VCDS?

You may have something else going on besides the common failed trunk wire harness.

When you put the car in reverse do you hear familiar "BEEP" that the park assist speaker is supposed to emit?

If you don't hear that tone, the speaker may have gone bad. The car can tell when that speaker has gone bad and it will not display the camera imagery if this has happened. The car requires that park sensor system and the rearview camera system both work in order to display the rear view imagery. 

The speaker is a cheap cheap part, like $5 and if it fails, the rearview camera image will not display.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Do not have Park assist just backup camera. I have carista going to run that at lunch and see what get. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

Huh, just noticed that only the VR6 in 2014 came with park distance sensors and the rear camera.

Well, if your camera is deploying, then it has power and trigger signals. From what I have read, the power and ground run down the drivers side trunk arm and into the car. The passenger side trunk arm has the video cabling going to the rear view camera control module in the trunk behind the carpet aft of the rear the passenger side wheel well in the trunk.

Most folks have troubles with power and ground harness on the drivers side in the trunk. You might have a video wire harness problem on the passenger side trunk arm though. Could also be camera hardware related or camera control module related.

Definitely try that head unit restart procedure shown above though.


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

Here is some good reference reading on where all the camera wiring goes and how to get at all of it:


https://ddm.se/Kufatec_genuine_VAG_back-up_camera_installation_Passat_CC.pdf


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Here's what Carista came back with
02203 for backup camera which could be wiring. 

ECU info obtained with Carista 3.5 for Android:

VIN: WVWRP7AN5EE524454

Engine
Part #: 06J906027GP
Coding: 040401081C070160 (hex)
Component: MED17.5.2 TFSI 2
[No fault codes]

Transmission
Part #: 02E300062C
Coding: 20 (decimal)
Component: GSG DSG AG6
[No fault codes]

ABS
Part #: 3AA614109AP
Coding: 4495 (decimal)
Component: J104 C2 450M V
[No fault codes]

Parking brake
Part #: 3AA907801H
Coding: 22156 (decimal)
Component: J540 EPB4 VW-86
[No fault codes]

Steering angle
[failed to connect]

Power steering
Part #: 5N1909144R
Coding: 258 (decimal)
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.
[No fault codes]

Airbags
Part #: 5N0959655AE
Coding: 12599 (decimal)
Component: J234__517 VW10 H
[No fault codes]

Headlight aiming
Part #: 5M0907357F
Coding: 071200010B000400 (hex)
Component: AFS-ECU 
[No fault codes]

Instrument cluster
Part #: 3C8920971E
Coding: 240F01 (hex)
Component: KOMBI 
[No fault codes]

Immobilizer
Part #: 3AA959799D
Coding: [none]
Component: IMMO
[No fault codes]

Central electronics
Part #: 3AA937087R
Coding: 0008000000000000008C0281B10009EC277D0B0845200D20E484402400C0 (hex)
Component: BCM PQ47 H++ 
[No fault codes]

Body/convenience system
Part #: 3AA959799D
Coding: 1B910F800186407F7F02143FF08ACF0E107A0230042798 (hex)
Component: KESSY PQ47
[No fault codes]

Driver's door
Part #: 3C8959701
Coding: 0015BF (hex)
Component: TUER-SG FT 
[No fault codes]

Front passenger's door
Part #: 3C8959702
Coding: 0015BE (hex)
Component: TUER-SG BT 
[No fault codes]

Rear left door
[failed to connect]

Rear right door
[failed to connect]

Driver's seat
Part #: 3C8959760E
Coding: 000039 (hex)
Component: Sitzmemory 
[No fault codes]

Tire pressure monitor
Part #: 3AA907273D
Coding: [none]
Component: RDKBERU30 
[No fault codes]

Steering wheel
Part #: 3C5953501CN
Coding: 098A270001 (hex)
Component: LENKS.MODUL 
[No fault codes]

Heater & air conditioning
Part #: 3AA907044CC
Coding: 0714019048 (hex)
Component: Climatronic 
[No fault codes]

Telematics
Part #: 561035285
Coding: 02640402C2423A107F1606000000 (hex)
Component: OCULowUSA 
Fault codes:
2103041 Manufacturer-specific code

Navigation
Part #: 3C0035684M
Coding: 04000402040000A2000F (hex)
Component: RNS-MID 
[No fault codes]

Radio
Part #: 3C0035684M
Coding: 04000402040000A2000F (hex)
Component: RNS-MID 
[No fault codes]

Telephone
Part #: 5N0035729A
Coding: 0A10030080010110 (hex)
Component: TELEFON 
[No fault codes]

Back-up camera
Part #: 3C8907441
Coding: 8 (decimal)
Component: J772__Rearview
Fault codes:
02203 Audio/Video Input 1

Central electronics 2
Part #: 7N0907532
Coding: 01030108 (hex)
Component: EZE_2 
[No fault codes]

CAN network gateway
Part #: 7N0907530AN
Coding: 469006 (hex)
Component: J533 Gateway
[No fault codes]

Media player
[failed to connect]










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

CedarburgTDI said:


> Here is some good reference reading on where all the camera wiring goes and how to get at all of it:
> 
> 
> https://ddm.se/Kufatec_genuine_VAG_back-up_camera_installation_Passat_CC.pdf


Thanks did the harness on my '10 CC which I had for 4 years before this happened. The '14 I've had for less time and I don't think I go in the trunk that often. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

This guy had a module issue:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...cted-to-park-sensors-Mine-failed-at-47K-miles


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

And it appears my module died as well, or at least that is where we are starting. But I have a wonderful R-Line as a loaner. Quite a difference.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## josh31097 (Feb 28, 2017)

I have an extra harness lol let me know

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

josh31097 said:


> I have an extra harness lol let me know
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Thanks. Right now it's under warranty and other than a lame engine the R-Line is a decent ride. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

So here's the update. Module replaced and still no camera. Next move is replace the camera and if no joy there rep[lace the radio. Fingers crossed.......


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Stopped by Dealer just because not hearing was making me crazy. Service adviser let me talk to the mechanic, and he walked me through everything. Thus far everything short of the cables has been replaced in regards to the camera. The next step is the wiring. Everything passed continuity, but that's where we're going next, the radio is still saying there is no connection. I'm ready to 'borrow' the wheels off the R-Line as payment for waiting 3 weeks. Now I'm getting frustrated, left a message at dealer, but have not heard from them today. All for a backup camera...........


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

Have they tried a different head unit just for $hits and giggles?

yikes.

3 fricken weeks. What a rabbit hole.


----------



## cardiffGIANT067 (Oct 23, 2015)

I also have a '14 exec and had a crazy parking brake issue that wouldn't let the car shut off and made my gauge cluster stop working intermittently. Dealer ended up keeping it for like 3 or 4 weeks, got a new gauge cluster from Germany which didn't fix the issue. They ended having to contact a VW master tech or something like that and figured out that it was a gateway module. If you have ever looked at a diagram showing all the body control modules, there is basically one for every part of the vehicle, I think there is like 16 or so. But between each BCM is a gateway module to kind of connect everything together, I bet it will end up being something similar with this issue.
Anyways, I hope you get your car back soon. Keep us posted on what happens.
Maybe this will be your excuse to upgrade to the Arteon!


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

CedarburgTDI said:


> Have they tried a different head unit just for $hits and giggles?
> 
> yikes.
> 
> 3 fricken weeks. What a rabbit hole.


Head unit, new camera and camera module. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

cardiffGIANT067 said:


> I also have a '14 exec and had a crazy parking brake issue that wouldn't let the car shut off and made my gauge cluster stop working intermittently. Dealer ended up keeping it for like 3 or 4 weeks, got a new gauge cluster from Germany which didn't fix the issue. They ended having to contact a VW master tech or something like that and figured out that it was a gateway module. If you have ever looked at a diagram showing all the body control modules, there is basically one for every part of the vehicle, I think there is like 16 or so. But between each BCM is a gateway module to kind of connect everything together, I bet it will end up being something similar with this issue.
> Anyways, I hope you get your car back soon. Keep us posted on what happens.
> Maybe this will be your excuse to upgrade to the Arteon!


Tempting. I'm just pissed. The first thing I mentioned was the wiring. I just hope they replace the harness and not try to repair it. They are working with a master technician now, I think he found the cable. 

Sent from my stone phablet Note8


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

CedarburgTDI said:


> Have they tried a different head unit just for $hits and giggles?
> 
> yikes.
> 
> 3 fricken weeks. What a rabbit hole.


And now the fiber cable........:banghead:


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

HunterRose said:


> And now the fiber cable........:banghead:


Fiber cable? There shouldn't be a fiber cable in there, it should be a coax from the module to the head unit, and I can't fathom where it might get pinched off. I'd honestly be more suspicious of the boot wiring harness than the cable from the module to the RNS.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

The1Bill said:


> Fiber cable? There shouldn't be a fiber cable in there, it should be a coax from the module to the head unit, and I can't fathom where it might get pinched off. I'd honestly be more suspicious of the boot wiring harness than the cable from the module to the RNS.


Fiber is what they said. At this point I'm 24 days without my car. S/E says I'll have it next week. We'll see, then it's VW HQ.


----------



## cardiffGIANT067 (Oct 23, 2015)

HunterRose said:


> Fiber is what they said. At this point I'm 24 days without my car. S/E says I'll have it next week. We'll see, then it's VW HQ.


Hey, at least they gave you a nice Passat to drive. I got a Routan for the first weekend, then they gave me the most gutless Jetta I've ever been in. So I complained and they gave me a different jetta that at least had a 2.0 liter in it, but the most basic options.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Connector pin on that back of the camera module...... 
27 days
1) New Camera
2) No module
3) Brand new radio
4)2 different techs
And in the end it was a wiring? 

Sent from my stone phablet Note8


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

So, to be clear...The photo below is a CC rearview camera module. Are you saying that the problem was that a single pin was broken or became disconnected on one of the multi-pin connectors on that module?" Or was it a pin that was bad on the wire harness that connected the head unit to the module or the camera to the module?

Either way what a weird failure to have to track down and diagnose.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

The SM said connector to module. I'll find out more when they call me to pick her up.......


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Finally have her back. Open circuit in review camera control module. Only downside now is the radio feels slower than before, and feels like a dinosaur compared to the radio from the Passat.


----------

